# Gamescom 2014 Livestreams



## L1qu1dat0r (15. August 2014)

Mich Nervt es überall nach Livestreams zu Suchen!

Währe Gut hier alle Links zu Posten.

Auch beste Videolinks dürfen dabei.

Los Community Suchen !! 

Fange mal Mit dem Livestream der Lets Plays an:

Let

Livestream von Blizzard:

GamesCom 2014 - Livestream von Blizzard - News - News, Wiki, Streams & Foren | inHeroes



LOL Livestream:

LoL Esports | 2014 Season


LCS 2014 EU Regionals: Gamescom Day3 - Streams - Solomid.net


ESL Live:
ESL TV: Channel: ESL TV Counter-Strike





Also alles was ihr findet Posten...sind nur noch drei Tage(Heute eingeschlossen)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (17. August 2014)

Close.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (17. August 2014)

Ich habe den Thread leider erst jetzt gefunden, war aber auch selber in Köln vor Ort.
Aber ein Lob von meiner Seite das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast und für diejenigen, welche der Messe leider fern bleiben mussten, hier die Streams verlinkt hast!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. August 2014)

THX...
war ein bischen Eigennutz.
Ich war Mittwoch und Donnerstag da und wollte an den darauf folgenden Tagen nicht immer Googel Quälen
um die Livestream`s zu finden .

realy *Close*...


----------

